# Vicki Butler-Henderson Peugeot 205 GTI vs 207 GTI



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

Vicki Butler-Henderson was filming today in the Brecon Beacons for the new series of Fifth Gear.

She was testing the old 205 GTI against the new 207 GTI. Both cars tested were white. The 205 came from a specialist dealer, was on a H plate and completely restored. Talking to the specialist that was present at the shoot he valued the restored model at around Â£8k.

This will be screened on the 10th September and sorry to spoil the wait but their preferences were the 205 GTI.

Got some tidy vid clips and photos, hopefully I will add these to this post later this evening for anyone interested.


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Balls to the Pug :roll: :wink:

VBH [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Always liked the 205 GTI was it the 1.6 or 1.9 :?:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

It was the 205 that really started me noticing cars as a teenager

the alloys of the 1.9 were much better than the 1.6

Never had one but always wanted one (in white)

will await the episode eagerly


----------



## ResB (Apr 17, 2005)

I loved my 1.9.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A friend of the guy who lived next door won Â£370000 on the Pools back in the late 80s He went and bought a brand new metalic grey 1.9 205 GTI with a post dated cheque as his cheque from the pools had not cleared 
I had to tow it home for him 3 months later as it broke down


----------



## TT2 Brilliant Red (Nov 1, 2006)

The 205 was a 1.9 in white.

Can't say I'm that impressed with them. Would much prefer a nice Mk 1 Golf GTI. A real car!!!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TT2 Brilliant Red said:


> The 205 was a 1.9 in white.
> 
> Can't say I'm that impressed with them. Would much prefer a nice Mk 1 Golf GTI. A real car!!!!!


The guy who I get to do my little paint work jobs had a mk1 GTI Golf in for a respray the guy had just bought it from a son of the orginal who had died A reg 50K on the clock and totaly standard


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Balls to the Pug :roll: :wink:
> 
> VBH [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


What!!










Never understood the fascination myself - I am sure this has been discussed here before. Just because she can drive well she ain't pretty.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

coupe-sport said:


> Balls to the Pug :roll: :wink:
> 
> VBH [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


What!!










Never understood the fascination myself - I am sure this has been discussed here before. Just because she can drive well she ain't pretty.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Top Gear did a head to head on the run way of a 205 and 206 and the 206 won hands down if I remember right.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Top Gear did a head to head on the run way of a 205 and 206 and the 206 won hands down if I remember right.


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

It might be in Norwegian but this is the nicest 205 on the planet (IMHO or course): http://www.shinyracing.no/bilder.html.

It's a series race car but check out the detail (and cleanliness):


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I had a 309 SRi when I was a kid, which had the 1.6 Gti engine in it.

It was a great car to drive, but was without doubt the least reliable car I ever owned. I had it for about 18 months and it cost me over 2K in repairs, which is a lot when you're 19!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jdn said:


> coupe-sport said:
> 
> 
> > Balls to the Pug :roll: :wink:
> ...


One is a Peugeot the other squeals like a pig.....


----------

